# Ryan knight's legato/tapping style



## theo (Sep 7, 2010)

Im such a fan of playing like this..

**



Sounds rad


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 7, 2010)

Meh, IMO Keene from the Faceless and Paul Masvidal both use legato to a much cooler effect in their solo's...


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2010)

each to their own I guess 
Although Im quite a big fan of them too. was watching some keen videos this morning.. does he ever use his pinky?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gotta love the homage to Jason Becker in the pickup color scheme!!!


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2010)

I havent heard much jason becker tbh, I have the cacophany album, but thats all :/


----------



## Static (Sep 7, 2010)

^listen to the perpetual burn album by Jason Becker.The song altitudes should get you hooked.

well Ryan Knight is pretty cool, his intro solo to overthrown in Arsis is just crazy!.....


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 7, 2010)

yep, the classical sounding part right after the intro is awesome as well as the blusey solo after the taps..................................in jason beckers atitudes song


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 8, 2010)

Love Ryan's playing. So unique these days. Him, Misha, Emil, and Tosin are really on top of everyone else in the game right now.


----------



## Static (Sep 8, 2010)

^true that. although i wish Ryan was still in Arsis.


----------



## theo (Sep 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Love Ryan's playing. So unique these days. Him, Misha, Emil, and Tosin are really on top of everyone else in the game right now.



Emil? also I am pretty sure guthrie should be included in this list


----------



## Static (Sep 8, 2010)

guthrie govan ftw.love his erotic cakes album.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 8, 2010)

Emil Werstler.


----------



## theo (Sep 8, 2010)

oh right! I havent heard much of his stuff, I remember seeing a "betcha can't play this" from him and it was pretty amazing


----------

